# Guys have you ever have problems with being horny? Specially for girls?



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

I want some companion


----------



## pwowq (Aug 7, 2016)

Had issues with horniness age 13-24.


----------



## Westy365 (Jun 21, 2012)

I'm not sure what you mean—isn't that a normal, healthy thing? It's a problem if you make bad decisions in your horniness, but otherwise, I'd say it was just part of being human.


----------



## Stawker (Nov 30, 2016)

send n00ds


----------



## Dustanddawnzone (Jul 13, 2014)

I'm bored send n00bs as well.


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

Fuck

I'm asking women. Not men 

I know you guys think your penis is a mighty dragon  yeah yeah and you think it's a turn on so you send it to gurls...only to be blocked. 

And then only "girls" with fake profiles and a homosexual will only entertain you. 

That's the wrath of life to male


----------



## Fumetsu (Oct 7, 2015)

Yes, often but I’m not into girls so you will have to look elsewhere fir companionship.


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

It's hard to be a special snowflake


----------



## TornadicX (Jan 7, 2015)

Yes..too much sexual energy..even had a strong porn addiction once upon a time.. though not quite Ted Bundy status yet


----------



## nablur (Mar 9, 2017)

atamagasuita said:


> I want some companion


arent you doing some kinda weird FAP fasting? im sure that has something to do with why ur especially horny. 

why you fighting human nature chicka? dont cheat yourself, treat yourself!


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

nablur said:


> arent you doing some kinda weird FAP fasting? im sure that has something to do with why ur especially horny.
> 
> why you fighting human nature chicka? dont cheat yourself, treat yourself!


Hahahah. Lol. I will if i need too.. Anyways it's just day 3 lololol xDD


----------



## ThisNameWorks (Mar 11, 2017)

Having a hard time around the ladies eh? Its common for boys going through puberty as well


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

StalksEveryone said:


> Having a hard time around the ladies eh? Its common for boys going through puberty as well


Yeah i cannot handle my own penis


----------



## alittlebird (Nov 14, 2017)

atamagasuita said:


> I want some companion


Yeah, since 16. But why is it a problem... 

I can't be your companion since we're probably miles apart anyway, but I'm open to discussing this.


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

alittlebird said:


> Yeah, since 16. But why is it a problem...
> 
> I can't be your companion since we're probably miles apart anyway, but I'm open to discussing this.


You know I'm very vulgar and stuff.. And i don't know if i should be like this forever lol


----------



## alittlebird (Nov 14, 2017)

atamagasuita said:


> You know I'm very vulgar and stuff.. And i don't know if i should be like this forever lol


 I'm sure many people are, they just don't verbalise and express it. When I'm mad, or ranting, or on alcohol I become a vulgarity spewing machine. LOL. People get really shocked, cos normally I'm so quiet and prim and proper. h:

Funny.


----------



## Crowbo (Jul 9, 2017)

Most likely, if I had horns


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

alittlebird said:


> I'm sure many people are, they just don't verbalise and express it. When I'm mad, or ranting, or on alcohol I become a vulgarity spewing machine. LOL. People get really shocked, cos normally I'm so quiet and prim and proper. h:
> 
> Funny.


U should do that more


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

Crowbo said:


> Most likely, if I had horns


Well don't u have one


----------



## Crowbo (Jul 9, 2017)

atamagasuita said:


> Well don't u have one


What if I reincarnate as a Rhino? :crazy:


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

Crowbo said:


> What if I reincarnate as a Rhino? :crazy:



Bad for you people will kill u for your horns.. and youll be the only male left.. Sexless. Lonely... Life at risk..


----------



## Potatooesunshinerays (Dec 26, 2017)

git a boyfriend :kitteh:


----------



## ThisNameWorks (Mar 11, 2017)

I haven’t been horny for girls since last night :smug:


----------



## WhatFilledTheVoid (Nov 23, 2017)

My ex was an ISTP. 
She never turned down sex. 
With anyone haha


----------



## ThisNameWorks (Mar 11, 2017)

. . aaaand the problem was? . .you maybe?


----------



## WhatFilledTheVoid (Nov 23, 2017)

StalksEveryone said:


> . . aaaand the problem was? . .you maybe?


Sex addiction


----------



## ThisNameWorks (Mar 11, 2017)

So then she was one of the who’ores, right? I give you my condolences. In case nobody has told you, there’s plenty of fish in the sea. But don’t go having sex with every fish you catch or else you might catch something extra you don’t want. Or worse you might get caught up and find yourself having a baby and/or in love with a woman you can’t keep.


----------



## Forest Nymph (Aug 25, 2018)

I've had the problem my entire life, thanks for asking, I'm dying to share my Madonna plight...I've been "that girl" my whole life, since I was about 12. Even when I was a virgin, people thought I was trying to fuck them.

Now that I'm trying to fuck them, they really love it when it's subtle, but not extremely forward. 

I've seen some real hypocrisy and sexism in standards for women's sexuality, even in women who are considered attractive or desirable, your desirability takes a hit if you "want it too much."

So yes, basically.

My whole life has been game of pretending like I don't (which is exactly what men complain about BUT THEY DON'T LIKE IT WHEN YOU DO TOO MUCH AT FIRST). My experience of men is they don't like you to be very horny unless you are established together, with the exception of you making some singular beginning declaration of how you can't live without them personally as an individual, and they don't even like that, with minor exceptions (like sensitive emo boy and sexually connected spiritualist). Basically, you should only have sex drive for one man, and then only with his permission and approval.


----------



## Roslyn (Aug 2, 2018)

Not exactly a problem. I get horny, I look through porn, I find garbage, I think how ridiculous this is because I could literally get door service sex for free, then I think I don't want to sleep with strange men. And thought effectively works as a cold shower. Horny over. The lesson here is if I get horny, wait it out, it will go away.


----------



## The Dude (May 20, 2010)

I've never had a problem with it...I've accepted it lol.


----------



## Thrine (Sep 9, 2018)

interesting thread


----------



## Roslyn (Aug 2, 2018)

Thrine said:


> interesting thread


Well, Se-doms are special. h:


----------



## Thrine (Sep 9, 2018)

I always run into doms, i'm liek wha tis this universe lol. Not that i'm bashing it or anything. Must be personalities or sometype of attraction law toward my wierd infp type.


----------

